# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Ociba with E  sampe 6 agustus '09 jam 20.20wsk

## eka

size 25cm
ktp lokal



start Rp 100.000
klipatan min Rp 5.000
opsi bungkus di Rp 234.567 "bungkus"
10%untuk koi's
ongkos kirim di tanggung pemenang lelang


ayo siapa yang pertama  ::   :P   ::

----------

